# Newhaven stopover help please...



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Going from Newhaven on a 9am ferry.

Will travel there day prior so anybody know any overnight spots near by.


LT Man


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have stayed on the commercial truck park right beside the port LT but it was rather noisy and we ended up beside the large old building in front of the gates to the ferry.
Dieppe is better as there is a dedicated air looking at the port.
Ray.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Cheers Ray 
Not going back Via Dieppe as time were no good so can not even try that one either


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya, there is a car park overlooking the bay at Newhaven, it's manned until October, overnight fee is a tenner a night I think. 
We had a look a few weeks ago and it looks ideal but didn't need it as we were on an evening crossing but will use it in future.

Coords are N50.78172 E0.05529

It's on searchforsites if you need any more details.

Pete


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes we also overnighted just across from the terminal building rather than in the car park which was noisy. 

First in the queue next morning.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

There is a pub stop the Hope Inn on the other side of the harbour tel 01273515389


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Overnight at the ferry terminal. Just pop into the reception and check if it’s ok. It’s what we did, worked just fine.


----------

